# Reset y pause con un contador 74ls90



## kingpromaker (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola, estoy haciendo un contador de dos digitos y estoy usando contadores 74ls90, http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/7/4/L/S/74LS90.shtml
esta es la hoja de especificaciones del CI, alguien me podria ayudar, necesito saber como hacer un reset, que debe consistir en que con un push button al presionarlo, los 2 digitos se vayan a cero, y pause, que consiste en que con un push button, al presionarlo el contador se detenga, y al volverlo a presionar el conteo continue, espero y sea posible, gracias


----------



## lubeck (Abr 9, 2011)

> *estoy haciendo un contador de dos digitos* y estoy usando contadores 74ls90,


 
sube el esquema del contandor que llevas y yo te ayudo...


----------



## kingpromaker (Abr 9, 2011)

hola amigo, gracias por responder, el circuito que estoy haciendo es este:
Ver el archivo adjunto 9287
si no puedes accesar, lo tome de el foro, aqui esta el post, la subio nemesaiko:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-0-99-circuito-integrado-7490-a-4731/
pues ahi esta, espero su ayuda, gracias


----------



## lubeck (Abr 9, 2011)

Mira este esquema....

Si lo piensas armar en un proto te sugiero que:
1.-compres los displays de 7 segmentos CON ANODO COMUN
2.- compres resistencias de 220 ohms para los mismos en 1/4 de vatio (is fine)
3.-para generar el pulso podria ser con el legendario 555...
4.- para el pause solo es interrumpir el pulso del 555 (o del generador de pulsos que desees)
ahi el metodo se tendria que analizar un poco mas a fondo.... puede ser un simple switch pero en NC (normalmente cerrado)

si tienes dudas postea...


Ouch!!!!!

espero que no necesites el archivo lo hice en Livewire, perooooooo... cambie a Windows 7 y he tenido experiencias no religiosas y no me permite guardarlo... asi que si necesitas algun cambio me ayudas a ponerlo en algun simulador(tengo livewire o proteus) y le seguimos...

2 b continued, i hope....


----------



## kingpromaker (Abr 9, 2011)

hola, gracias por responder, de hecho el circuito ya esta terminado practicamente, el contador ya esta funcionando, pero tengo algunas dudas, la resistencia de 10k no la tengo, puede ser de 1k?, luego cuando reseteo me aparecen lod displays en 88, y aveces en 89, porque nome aparecen en 00 cuando preciono el push button?, el push button NC es obligadorio?, no existe otra manera para hacer el pause?, gracias


----------



## lubeck (Abr 10, 2011)

> la resistencia de 10k no la tengo, puede ser de 1k?,


si.. puede ser de 1k no hay problema....



> luego cuando reseteo me aparecen lod displays en 88, y aveces en 89, porque nome aparecen en 00 cuando preciono el push button?,


en el simulador si me lo pone en 0... y segun el datashit y la tabla de verdad deberia ponerlo en 0


nosotros al resetear ponemos en alto R0(1) y R0(2) (pines 2y3)y dejamos a tierra R9(1) R9(2) (pines 6y7) lo que nos arroja un estado bajo en QD QC QB y QA... lo que nos daria un Cero... segun yo... dale una revizada a las conexiones...


----------



## kingpromaker (Abr 10, 2011)

ok lubek, en todo caso revisare el circuito para ver porqueme pone en 88, gracias ya lo checo


----------



## lubeck (Abr 10, 2011)

con respecto al pause prueba esto a ver si funciona...



en caso de que no funcione probamos otra alternativa..


----------



## krusnik04 (Abr 11, 2011)

Q tal lubeck, oye ojala me puedas pasar solo el diagrama para poder resetear el circuito, tengo la datasheet pero no le entiendo muy bien, asi que si podrias mandarme solo lo de resetear por favor 

GRACIAS


----------



## lubeck (Abr 11, 2011)

> Q tal lubeck, oye ojala me puedas pasar solo el diagrama para poder resetear el circuito, tengo la datasheet pero no le entiendo muy bien, asi que si podrias mandarme solo lo de resetear por favor


 
consigue el livewire....
y carga este archivo...


----------



## krusnik04 (Abr 14, 2011)

Gracias, me ayudo el circuito, con esto tendre un 10


----------



## kingpromaker (Abr 16, 2011)

hola, perdon por la demora, ya funciono el circuito muchas gracias amigo!, era un error que tenia mal conectada una entrada

solo me quedaron alguns dudas, para que sirven las terminales LT , BI y BL?


----------



## engelwinux (Ago 11, 2011)

funciona de maravilla, gracias


----------



## MahiroL (Dic 14, 2014)

Hola*.* *Y*o hice la simulación en proteus y pues funcion*ó*, pero tengo el problema de q*ue* al montarlo en la protoboard*,* el pulso del pulsador es muy largo y no me cuenta de uno en uno q*ue* es lo esperado*.*
*¿M*e podr*í*an ayudar en cómo solucionar ese problema*?*
Quisiera utilizar el sensor infrarrojo el cual me genera el mismo problema*.*
*G*racias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 15, 2014)

Hola MahiroL

Creo que el problema no es tanto que el ‘pulso del pulsador’ sea muy largo.
En este tema están utilizando el contador 74LS90 el cual cuente +1 en la transición negativa del pulso aplicado a sus entradas clock.

O sea que cuando ocurre la transición de nivel alto a nivel bajo, el contador cuenta +1 sin importar que ese nivel bajo permanezca por un periodo largo de tiempo.

Supongo que el problema que tienes es que el pulsador genera varios pulsos. Prácticamente todos los conmutadores mecánicos tienen el defecto de rebotar.

Para solucionar eso hay que agregar un circuito *anti-rebote(Debounce)*.

Busca por aquí en tema que hable de eso. Hay bastantes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Heggel (Jul 23, 2015)

Buenas a todos!!!

Tengo una duda sobre un circuito en el que he estado trabajando. 

Bueno, el reloj/contador me funciona a la perfección, cuenta segundos y minutos únicamente, y puedo pausarlo, prenderlo y apagarlo a voluntad.

Mi pregunta es: ¿Puedo agregar algún botón para que se reseteen todos los displays a 0? Y de ser así, ¿dónde debo colocar el botón?

He probado únicamente el circuito en software y aunque lo he desconectado de la corriente no se resetea, pues al volverlo a conectar continúa la cuenta donde se quedó.

Encontré en youtube un video donde en efecto tiene un botón reset, pero por la calidad del mismo me es imposible decifrarlo. 

No sé si alguien con más experiencia me pudiera decir si esto también sucedería haciendo el circuito en físico, pues supongo que en físico podría quedarse "guardado" el dígito por algunos segundos debido a los capacitores, pero no sé por cuánto exactamente.

Les dejo capturas de ambos circuitos, el mío ("contador live wire.jpg") y el que encontré con reset en youtube ("contador multisim 2.jpg").

De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 24, 2015)

Hola Heggel

El contador 74LS90 que estás utilizando tiene básicamente 4 entradas de Reset.
2 de ellas restablecen a cero al contador; los PIN’s 2 *Y* 3
2 de ellas restablecen a nueve al contador; los Pin’s 6 *Y* 7.

Bien. Para restablecer a cero todos los contadores debes conectar a un nivel lógico alto todos las PIN´s 2 y 3 de todos los contadores  pero, por un periodo corto de tiempo.

Pero en tu diseño (contador live wire.jpg) ya utilizas esos PIN’s 2 *Y* 3. Así que debes hacer una función *OR*.
Con lo que tienes actualmente *OR* con el Botón que pretendes utilizar.

Inténtalo, no es muy difícil.

Las líneas que debes tener en consideración son las marcadas en rojo en tu diseño el cual te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Heggel (Jul 24, 2015)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos, ya agregué las compuertas OR y cuenta perfectamente y resetea todo a 0, menos el dígito de las unidades de minutos que se resetea a 1.

Como se aprecia en la captura 1, ya agregué el reset y las OR's, menos en los pin's dentro el círculo  y el recuadro verde, y es este último el que me causa problemas.

En las otras capturas se aprecia como se comporta la corriente, y se ve como se vuelve cero únicamente si mantengo el pulsador presionado, al soltarlo vuelve a 1.

Incluso agregué un diodo, pero no ha dado resultado.

¿Alguna idea de cómo solucionar esto?


Gracias y saludos!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 25, 2015)

Hola Heggel

Ya descubriste el porqué, al presionar y soltar el botón Reset, el contador de las unidades de minutos cuenta +1 ??

Para empezar, el botón debe ser normalmente cerrado (NC); una terminal se conecta a tierra (Gnd, Masa) la otra se conecta a toda la circuiteria que agregaste y además debes agregar una resistencia (1K) de éste punto hacia el Vcc.

Como lo tienes en las imágenes que adjuntaste, cuando el botón esté abierto tendrás un nivel lógico indefinido. Así que cuando armes tu circuito en la realidad quien sabe que hará.

Observa tu circuito cuando presionas repetidas veces el botón Reset.
Qué notas en la entrada Clock del 74LS90 IC9 ??.
Me refiero a la entrada Clock que está conectada a la salida de la compuerta AND IC10a.

Qué harías para corregir ese efecto ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Heggel (Jul 25, 2015)

Qué tal!!! Definitivamente ya quedó  , no fue necesario cambiar el reset a NC, únicamente cambié las entradas del AND a una "etapa" antes, es decir, a las salida 2 (pin 9) y a la salida 4 (pin 8) del 7490 (IC5 en el diagrama).

Esto a fin de que la compuerta AND estuviera "deslindada" de los ceros que yo provocaba al oprimir el reset, y así evité el +1. 

Dejo el diagrama por si en el futuro, a alguien le pudiese interesar/servir. 

Gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 25, 2015)

Hola Heggel

Teniendo el Botón de ese modo las entradas quedarán a un nivel lógico indefinido y probablemente no funvione correctamente cuando armes tu diseño en la realidad.

Hice el diseño que te adjunto en Imagen y comprimida la simulación en el ZIP adujnto.

Espero te sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## david591 (May 21, 2016)

Ese que montastes si sirve???



mrcarlos dijo:


> hola heggel
> 
> teniendo el botón de ese modo las entradas quedarán a un nivel lógico indefinido y probablemente no funvione correctamente cuando armes tu diseño en la realidad.
> 
> ...



ese que montastes si sirve?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2016)

Hola david591

Creo que si sirve.
Ármalo para que lo corrobores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ZenerMn (May 3, 2018)

Buenas disculpen, pero ¿Alguien sabe como hacer que este circuito no empiece el conteo hasta presionar un botón y con ese mismo botón poder detenerlo. Solo con un botón?


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2018)

Aquí te dejo la parte con un botón el resto lo haces tú


----------

